# Vaccinations?



## BrileyGoats (Feb 4, 2014)

I am in south Louisiana and have two Boer does, I know that they need a tetanus booster but don't know what other vaccines to give-there are so many out there. Is there one that covers everything like for our dogs (or pretty much everything). They will both be 1 in March. Also, I've been told Valbazen and Cydectin for wormers. How often should they be getting this? Some people say as needed and some people say every month? :shrug::whatgoat:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I give my dewormer every three months unless one absolutely needs another does. I use safeguard but some parasites are immune to some dewormers. Ivermectin is an injectable for cattle and swine but can be given to a goat. You have to pull the needle off and give it to them through the mouth. That is some good workin stuff!! Make sure you don't give them too much cause its a stronger dewormer!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Tetnus booster? That would be a CD&T injection. You can get it at your feed store, TSC, Rural king, places like that


----------



## BrileyGoats (Feb 4, 2014)

fishin816 said:


> Tetnus booster? That would be a CD&T injection. You can get it at your feed store, TSC, Rural king, places like that


thanks


----------



## BrileyGoats (Feb 4, 2014)

What about coccidiosis? Some feeds have rumensin to prevent it (I think).


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

BrileyGoats said:


> What about coccidiosis? Some feeds have rumensin to prevent it (I think).


I use the generic brand of Baycox, which is a really good cocci medication. It is called Toltrazuil, it is a horse medicine, but have found that I never get cocci if I treat them with Toltra blah blah blah, I have never used Rumensin


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

For cocci I use Sulmet.. I use it as a preventive measure and have never dealt with cocci. It's cheaper then the Baycox as well, though I have heard great things about the Baycox


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> For cocci I use Sulmet.. I use it as a preventive measure and have never dealt with cocci. It's cheaper then the Baycox as well, though I have heard great things about the Baycox


The totrazol is cheaper than baycox as well. Works just as good!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

BrileyGoats said:


> How often should they be getting this? Some people say as needed and some people say every month? :shrug::whatgoat:


Deworming 'just because' is a bad idea because it leads to resistance. If your goats don't have worms, there is no reason to worm them. Use fecal tests to determine what type of worms are present and go from there.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Has anyone done their own fecal tests? We have a good microscope here but other than that I have no idea how to do them on 27 goats. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

scubacoz said:


> Has anyone done their own fecal tests? We have a good microscope here but other than that I have no idea how to do them on 27 goats.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


There are a few people on here who do. I cant remember who though........


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Fiasco Farm website has instructions on doing fecals.


----------



## PLAIST (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi briley goats I also live in South Louisiana. I'm new 2 goats their is so much 2 learn


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> Fiasco Farm website has instructions on doing fecals.


Yep thats what i am thinking of. I thought it was someone on here


----------



## BrileyGoats (Feb 4, 2014)

unfortunately-i never know what to ask until a problem arises-i've never owned a goat before


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Well you sound a lot like me cause I'm still a newbie at goat raising and I had to learn the hard way bout some goats diseases and there are a lot of diseases out there that some are hard to find out about until your goat actually has it.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------

